# Shellies in a six



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

I have a six gal bowfront that I will be removing the fish from, just wanted to know if I could fit a pair of shellies in it. I'd buy sand and 10 or so shells for it. Will this work or is the tank too small?


----------



## rsretep (Apr 12, 2007)

i have a breeding pair of multifasciatus in a five gallon with a sponge filter,heater,aragonite sand and shells,

all is fine


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

I'd think the trick would be getting the group to do well long enough to get a pair established. It'd be 
easier, I think, to establish the pair from a group in something larger and then move the pair into the 6. 
You're talking small shellies, like brevis or similar?


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

It could work, but I don't recommend it. Why not use the tank for some non-cichlids?


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

It is a community tank now, I guess I'm just bored of it. I've wanted to try shellies for a while so I thought I'd try it here. I like the smaller shellies so I would get them. I just have to wait for my LFS to get them in.


----------



## alfalex (Jan 6, 2007)

I find Brevis work better in small tank than Multi!


----------



## Voodoo Chilli (Jun 29, 2004)

I've kept pairs of a few species in 5g tanks with no trouble, other than making sure water quality remains high.


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

My LFS sells Lamprologus: Occelatus and Lemiri. I've only heard of Occelatus and didnt find Lemiri in the Profiles section here. I'm going to check google ad find out the size and temprament.

Has anyone had Lamprologus Lemiri?? Will they work in a 6 gallon tank??


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

If you mean Lepidiolamprologus lemarii, they're monsters that get to 12".  So probably not a good choice.


----------



## Multies (Mar 9, 2007)

i think they are lepidiolamprologus lemairii's. and yes they get 12"+
but they are some cool fish. GIANT mouth. 
occies too aggressive for a 6. if they are just in a group. if its a breeding pair it may work.
*** spawned occies in a 5G.

i suggest a 5' 100G minimum for a lemairii.

only thing i would keep in a 6G is either a pair of multies or a pair of brevis.


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

My LFS is really good with names for SA/CA cichlids, and alright for malawi, but for som reason they're garbage for getting the names right on tanganyika!! I took the names of all the "lamprologus" species, only one was actually a lamprologus, thats the occelatus.

I was planning on getting a few just to see who pairs off, then getting rid of the rest or hopefully have a 33g long tank cycling.

60 bucks on top of the price of a few fish isnt really worth it to me, so i'd either buy the occies at my LFS or wait and make a full order for Cichlaholic to capitalize on the price of shipping.


----------



## dementedarego (May 8, 2008)

I have personally bred Occies out of a 8gallon square space. i think is a six is possible if you get a decent pair.

I also have a pair growing up together in a 5gal and they are doing fine so far.


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

Im not really fussed about breeding too much(though i know it'll happen), but until my parents let me get another tank(33g long) i wanted to give shellies a try as i plan to include them in a larger tang setup. I've heard they're a little harder to keep than Altolamps so i wanted a little practise.


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

So I've been looking at the specifics of the filter on my little marineland eclipse 6 and have found out that it's output is 75gph.

If I dont get a trio, I wanted to use some dithers. Preferably ones that wouldnt get killed by the male occie.

Would the 4 black mollies i have work, or would they get destroyed? 
Is 75gph enough for two occies, and four black mollies? Or should I ditch the molly idea totally?


----------



## Voodoo Chilli (Jun 29, 2004)

With a 6g tank, I'd get a pair and be done with it. IMO, you don't have enough space for anything else-- especially if the pair does breed.


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

Ok, i was just worried about the male picking on the female. Hopefully he wont *********!

Im begining to think that this 6g should be a temporary home now, just until they start to breed then switch my fry tank(10g) and this one around as i plan on selling off all but 2 females of my current Rusty fry, hopefully i will have gotten rid of the rest of my fry by then.

Still wondering though, will 75gph be enough filtration? Im pretty good for water changes, i do them at least once a week.


----------



## Voodoo Chilli (Jun 29, 2004)

I think your filter will be fine. That'll turn the water over about 10-12 times per hour, not to mention the small bio-load you will have. Stay on top of your water changes and you'll be fine.


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

Dithers won't help, particularly mollies. The chances of occies killing each other in a 6 are still very high, and that'll be during, before or after they kill the mollies. 75 gph is fine... as long as the filter doesn't get clogged and slow down too much.

I hope it works for you, but please note that you've chosen a very aggressive fish to put in a very small tank. The filtration is likely the least of your worries.


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

I know they're one of the more aggressive shellies, so i've decided that the 10g is what they'll be moved to once all the fry in it are gone.

Thanks for all the help everyone.


----------

